# Speed handle on the cheap



## YotaBota (Jun 3, 2020)

Not even inexpensive, just really cheap. I've been looking (not hard) for a speed handle since I got the mill and haven't found one. The other day I was in PA and they had 3/4 inch tire irons for a couple of bucks each, the light bulb came on and I bought three of them.




To get a deep socket I cut off two of the socket ends, face them and chamfer one end of each and welded them together making a deep socket. I had to file the inside of the socket a bit where I blew thru a bit when welding to get a smooth fit.





I cut the handles off leaving about ten inches before the bend and about two inches after the bend. Made a quick wooden jig and welded the short legs to the socket. 




A little cleanup and a coat of paint and viola, speed handle ala cheap.




The legs main be a bit long but they'll be easy to shorten if needed.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 3, 2020)

You likely know this already but some heavy duty shrink wrap on those handle ends add some functionality and a nice look 

Great job.


----------



## Janger (Jun 3, 2020)

good project!


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 3, 2020)

It was a good way to spend the afternoon.
I have some of that liquid rubber use on the handles, or I might have to build one of those ball making jigs for the lathe. 
What do people do without toys,,,,, I mean tools. lol


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 3, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> It was a good way to spend the afternoon.
> I have some of that liquid rubber use on the handles, or I might have to build one of those ball making jigs for the lathe.
> What do people do without toys,,,,, I mean tools. lol


Those are two even better ideas. Good for you.


----------

